# Can I freeze red grapes to make wine later?



## gloo (Mar 25, 2011)

There was a special today and I grabbed about 10 pounds of grapes but I don't have an extra fermenter so I have to wait. Is it okay to freeze the grape for 1 week? Thanks and sorry if this was already asked I couldn't find an answer.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Mar 25, 2011)

You can freeze them.

What kind of grapes are they?

10#'s seems a bit low if you are only doing a gallon - i would do more like 18#'s per gallon.


----------



## BobF (Mar 25, 2011)

I sure hope so - I froze 135# of Chambourcin last year! ;-)


----------



## gloo (Mar 25, 2011)

winemaker_3352 said:


> You can freeze them.
> 
> What kind of grapes are they?
> 
> 10#'s seems a bit low if you are only doing a gallon - i would do more like 18#'s per gallon.



They are just red seedless grapes. I'm gonna have to get way more since I was planning a 5gallon batch. I might try a fruit blend. Any advice as to what would match well with it? Thanks


----------



## BobF (Mar 25, 2011)

gloo said:


> They are just red seedless grapes. I'm gonna have to get way more since I was planning a 5gallon batch. I might try a fruit blend. Any advice as to what would match well with it? Thanks


 
Honey?

Blackberry?

Elderberry?


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 26, 2011)

Strawberry and raspberry also mix well. Or do a search for raisins to add body to a slightly thin wine.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 26, 2011)

Table grapes aren't known to make fantastic wine... but added to something else might work.

Debbie


----------



## RedNeckWino (Mar 26, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> Table grapes aren't known to make fantastic wine... but added to something else might work. Debbie



Totally agree. Been there-Tried that. Mixed with Strawberry wine and was happy.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 26, 2011)

10 lbs of red grapes aint bad for a gallon, a little short but not much as you ferment on the skins so you dont lose much, whites grapes need more as you crush and press in a very short time span and dont press them very hard or youll pull in too much tannins. Id say 12-14 for a red and 16-18 for a white approx. Thios also depends on the grape as some are smaller then others which means more skin and less meat inside.


----------



## Sirs (Mar 26, 2011)

hey I've made wine out of table grapes andf it was pretty good specially the black grapes


----------



## gloo (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone I will keep all those tips in mind. I'm soo glad to have found this forum.


----------

